

How to Launch a Cool Looking Viral Launching Coming Soon Page - shahzaib198
http://launchitnow.co/hub/blog/how-to-launch-a-cool-looking-viral-launching-page

======
angryasian
oh no another launchrock. I hate these pages, with generic image and
incredibly vague product description.

